# RCI Points expiring...cost to extend!!!



## Carolyn (May 5, 2006)

I have a little over 48,000 RCI points expiring at the end of July.  I called RCI to see what the cost was to extend them and was rather shocked at how much the fee had gone up since the first of the year.  I was told $59 for the first 14,000 and then .004 for the rest.  This comes to $196.20.  However if you book an exchange prior to  7/31/06 and travel prior to 7/31/07, then you are only charged 1/2 ($98.10) the extension fee.  Does anyone know if I book some airfare with these points, does my flight have to be completed by 7/31/06?  Just trying to figure out what to do.  Thanks.

Carolyn


----------



## aliikai2 (May 5, 2006)

I don't know if this will work anymore, but you used to be able to buy Disney passes with your points that didn't expire. If you do then you could use them in the future, or sell them to somebody and maybe recoupe some of your investment rather than give RCI more money to extend your use time. Just a thought. Greg


----------



## caribbean (May 5, 2006)

Carolyn-

We had some points put back in our account after we had to cancell due to hurricane damage. Since they were going to expire before we cold use them, we bought two - 7-day non-expiring Disney passes. Definitiely a better value than letting them go unused. Maybe you can get tickets to some other venue??

Patty


----------



## Carolyn (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the ticket advice.  Does RCI charge a fee to purchase these tickets with points?

Carolyn


----------



## RonaldCol (May 7, 2006)

Carolyn said:
			
		

> Thanks for the ticket advice.  Does RCI charge a fee to purchase these tickets with points?
> 
> Carolyn



RCI does have a transaction cost: $79 I believe.


----------



## Carolyn (May 8, 2006)

RonaldCol said:
			
		

> RCI does have a transaction cost: $79 I believe.



OUCH!!  I hope that isn't per ticket   I went on the Points website today and can't find how many points for these tickets.  It seems I just saw this last week.  Can anyone else see this info?

Carolyn


----------

